
Microsoft to shut down Wunderlist in favor of its new app, To-Do - madhukarah
https://techcrunch.com/2017/04/19/microsoft-to-shut-down-wunderlist-in-favor-of-its-new-app-to-do/
======
VladimirGolovin
Damn, now I need to move faster. My app must be ready by the time they close
Wunderlist. I expected an eventual closure, but not that soon.

I've spent the last two years developing a todo app that would be a good
replacement for Wunderlist (and Astrid, if anyone still remembers that).

The app will include with some major / critical features both those apps
lacked: proper hierarchies / first-class subtasks, automatically-activated
contexts (e.g. location), snooze for arbitrary durations, a robust
implementation of recurring tasks, and an infinite calendar-like timeline to
look ahead.

I went full waterfall on it, the spec is 266 pages long and took half a year
just to write. I'm currently testing an Android alpha version, and, for me, it
works ridiculously well, much better than Wunderlist, which sat on my
homescreen since August 2013.

~~~
huhtenberg
> _I 've spent the last two years developing a todo app_

Without seeing what you have, a general remark would be that everyone and his
cousin has clocked at least some time developing at least one ToDo app. It's a
right-of-passage thing for a lot of developers, just like a Weather app is the
same for UX designer wannabies.

BTW, what set Wunderlist apart is not the features first and foremost, but
their bold in-your-face marketing rooted in very pretty visuals and a fake
arrogance routine. Whether they had proper hierarchies / first-class subtasks
was quite secondary.

~~~
VladimirGolovin
(OP here) I've set up a quick website with more detailed descriptions and some
screenshots: [http://tuskarr.tilda.ws/](http://tuskarr.tilda.ws/)

I'm absolutely aware of the rite-of-passage thing, but I'm doing this because
I NEED a proper, working todo app. My life will crumble without it. And I'm
prepared spend my time and money on it. In any case, there's no going back to
Wunderlist now.

As for marketing, I'm not worried. All I want is a working todo app, and it
will be great if it turns out to be useful for other people.

~~~
salimmadjd
I wish you had put an email sign up option in your site. You're missing out on
potential alpha users.

~~~
VladimirGolovin
Done. The signup box is up and running (scroll to the bottom of the page).

~~~
abhia
Add it to the top! People don't scroll that far down :)

------
blahblah12
It's not really killed. The original Sunrise, Accompli and Wunderlist teams
still work at MSFT and they're working on their new apps respectively (Javier
runs all of Outlook now). And Chad Fowler (former CTO of Wunderlist), and
company are behind the pivot to To-Do. It's the exact same application. I've
been beta testing it and it just has few additional features that will show up
over time. It's really just a rebrand and a skin and a new backend they're
trying to rapidly improve.

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/fowlerchad/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/fowlerchad/)
\- CTO Wunderlist
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jsoltero/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jsoltero/)
\- Accompli founder
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/christianreber/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/christianreber/)
\- Wunderlist Founder
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/pierrevalade/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/pierrevalade/)
\- founder Sunrise
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jeremylv/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jeremylv/)
\- founder Sunrise/Design

They all got promoted really quickly and have large portfolios (including
their original apps and teams) , but now with a mandate to fix the other
similar core applications, too. If anything, this crop of teams and ppl now
run huge portions of Office -- not the other way around. And they're the ones
deciding strategic vision.

These acquisitions were also acquihires. The CEOs/CTOs have high leadership
positions now (they went from Partner GEMs -> CTO/CVPs in about a year or so)
and are trying to make all of Office better.

I think every time a MSFT article comes up, ppl get in an uproar. Give the
company a chance and check your bias at the door.

~~~
uncletaco
“This, milord, is my family's axe. We have owned it for almost nine hundred
years, see. Of course, sometimes it needed a new blade. And sometimes it has
required a new handle, new designs on the metalwork, a little refreshing of
the ornamentation . . . but is this not the nine hundred-year-old axe of my
family? And because it has changed gently over time, it is still a pretty good
axe, y'know. Pretty good.”

That's what I thought of when you said it's just a rebrand and a skin with a
new back end. I mean lets call it what it is, a new app by the wunderlist team
that's more oriented towards integration with Microsoft's existing suite of
products. So yeah, Wunderlist is dead. Long live its spiritual successor.

------
arikfr
If anyone is looking for an alternative that will probably be around for a
long time, check out Todoist [1]: they are bootstrapped and profitable and
been around for 10 years.

In terms of product - it's as simple to use as Wunderlist, but does have a few
extra features. And they are cross platform like Wunderlist.

(I'm not affiliated with them. Just a happy user.)

[1] [https://todoist.com](https://todoist.com)

~~~
amix
Thanks for the support arikfr! Being a long time HN user, I am happy to see
Todoist recommended.

We are in this for the long haul. We don't even go into acquisitions talks (we
already turned down a lot of them), and we don't have an exit strategy. If you
are interested in learning more please read our `No Exit philosophy`
[https://tentimezones.com/why-we-don-t-have-an-exit-
strategy-...](https://tentimezones.com/why-we-don-t-have-an-exit-
strategy-d3256107d958)

~~~
Applejinx
I like this. I run the boutique audio plugin company Airwindows
[http://www.airwindows.com](http://www.airwindows.com) and last year I ran
into a little problem: my payment processor, Kagi, went out of business owing
me hundreds of dollars.

Your reasons for the No Exit strategy resonate with my thinking when I flipped
Airwindows over to a Patreon strategy, decimating my income (I'd grossed close
to a quarter million dollars by this point) just so I could release all future
plugins as free AU, Mac and PC VSTs. At that point, the tactics became
flooding the market with VST versions of software that had been AU-only up to
that point, and coming up with promises (such as an open-sourcing program
under the MIT license, and I've also debated using the GPL) to motivate people
to join the Patreon.

If you starve and die, you can't do any work. If you're incredibly poor, you
can only work on that which you can afford. (no modeling of Neve consoles
here, not properly!) If you have incredible access to capital, sky's the
limit, but it seems compulsory to screw over your users because capital
demands to be returned tenfold, and this puts HUGE pressure on any dev or
creator to turn full-on evil.

I don't know the answer and I'm not doing that awesomely, but that's not so
different from how things were going before: that market is shriveling, in
part because people simply can't pay money for things any more. There are
major players which are, I think, staving off total collapse by setting up the
most heinous DRM treadmills imaginable and trying to latch on to all the
credit cards they can, all while trying to race to the bottom and starve
everybody else.

I can't target capital as a goal anymore. I'll beg if I have to, I'll accept
ugly and scary poverty, but I can't be part of the system geared to leave all
the users with nothing. It's open source and tool-distribution for me. The
whole concept of being rewarded with wealth for valuable work has become a
charade when it gets crowded out by 'rewarded with lots more wealth by helping
Microsoft screw everyone over'. The link's broken. And this is a rather big
deal in a world where that link's axiomatic.

------
campuscodi
If any other news site would submit this article it would be marked as "blog
spam" and replaced with the original announcement, which is here:
[https://blogs.office.com/2017/04/19/introducing-microsoft-
to...](https://blogs.office.com/2017/04/19/introducing-microsoft-to-do-now-
available-in-preview/)

~~~
curiousgal
The bulk of moderation on HN is done by the users so if you see something that
violates the rules flag it.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
Is that true? Flagging for moderation is quite different to actually
moderating - the moderators are free to ignore flags, users can't tell how
flagged something is AFAICT.

~~~
grzm
User flags on submissions do affect rankings. If a submission receives enough
flags, the [flagged] tag will also be displayed. You're right that there isn't
a way for non-mods to know exactly how many flags a submission has received.

There are some other knobs the mods can turn, but user flags definitely are
used and useful. If you see something you feel is inappropriate for HN, flag
it. Community curation is definitely a part of HN. I have seen the mods
override user flags for contentious yet popular submissions, but that's been
rare, in my experience.

------
gtf21
Sparrow, Sunrise, Wunderlist... all the good apps just get bought and killed.

~~~
charlesdm
Can you blame the developers, though? These acquisitions are life changing. I
mean, heck, if someone offered me crazy money for an app, yes please!

~~~
gtf21
No, you can't really blame them. One could make the argument that once
providing a service to users you have _some_ responsibility towards them, but
I don't think it overrides the case for them to be acquired.

I can't help feeling that there is something rather dreadful about this state
of affairs, however. It just seems like too many good things get acquired and
shut down. That could be the fault of the market/culture/prevailing business
models/app stores in not making it profitable enough for developers to want to
keep going with their single app, and it could also be the fault of the
acquires for shutting down good things.

I'm unsure as to the solution.

------
dgrabla
Taskwarrior on Desktop and Taskwarrior + Termux on Android is the most
flexible, private, open and lightweight TODO manager I've ever used. No eye
candy whatsoever, just pure power. I've been using the combo for a few years
now, give it a look.

~~~
darklajid
How do you sync between devices?

~~~
dgrabla
The desktop runs a cron job to sync every X minutes with a taskwarrior server
on an amazon instance. The cellphone syncs manually, or you can automate a
sync installing Taskwarrior for Android. The UI of this Taskwarrior for
Android app is not very good for me, but it allows you to sync the taskdata
files every X minutes if you want. You only need to make sure to point the app
to the termux .task folder so both the Taskwarrior for Android and the Termux
+ Taskwarrior CLI use the same data files.

~~~
brunoqc
Do you use a special keyboard like Hacker's Keyboard for Taskwarrior CLI?

EDIT: I just found out about the Volume Up+Q thing, maybe I don't need another
keyboard. I would prefer it that way so I can swipe when typing new tasks.

------
ilamont
_According to Microsoft’s announcement, To-Do starts you off in a screen
called “My Day” which offers a list of items that need to get done today._

While Wunderlist allows you to see the "Today" view first it's not forced ...
it's flexible enough to let people manage their To-do lists in a number of
different ways. I have a bunch of general To-do lists in Wunderlist including
open-ended ones and ones that I duplicate every week (marking the old version
as done) and slowly modify. The "My Day" default does not work for me.

The other thing that was great about Wunderlist is the developers really paid
attention to Mac and iOS users. I found that the Mac version was better than
Windows in a few areas - specifically the ability to expand a note to a bigger
view and a lack of buggy behavior when modifying a note (confirmed in Windows
10 but not fixed by Wunderlist, now we know why). In the new setup,
Mac/iOS/Android will clearly take a back seat to Windows:

 _As many users realized, some platforms do not yet support To-Do, including
Mac, iPad and Android tablet. List sharing is also not available. But
Microsoft says these will roll out in time along with other integrations with
Microsoft services._

Too bad. Wunderlist was a great service, the only To-Do app I ever liked.

~~~
rickyc091
Yep. I just noticed that Microsoft killed the Mac app.

------
mobitar
This is why Standard Notes was built. To focus on longevity. Not exactly a
todo app, but supports Markdown extensions that allow lists.

[https://standardnotes.org](https://standardnotes.org)

------
warholio
One of the few major features I'm looking for in a to-do app is the ability to
use natural language to set a due date/timer and then get a notification
synched across my mac and iPhone. For example: "task xyz in 15 mins".

Does anyone know an app that can do this? Todoist is very close -- you can
write "task xyz in 2 hours" but for some reason cannot use "minutes".

~~~
rickdg
Slack reminders

~~~
warholio
Very cool, thank you, I'll check it out.

------
camtarn
Argh. My partner and I use Wunderlist daily for shared shopping lists. This
endless churn of apps shutting down is so frustrating :(

~~~
satysin
I use Google Keep for this. Works well enough. When Microsoft bought
Wunderlist I moved away from it as I guessed it would be replaced by a lesser
product (at least initially) and probably folded into Office 365.

~~~
dorian-graph
I mustn't be the only who thinks it's ironic to move to a Google
product/service in hope of avoiding something disappearing. ;)

~~~
satysin
Ha yeah I know what you mean. I am still angry about Reader.

For now at least it seems Google is putting work into Keep so I hope it won't
disappear anytime soon.

Unfortunately having a todo/notes app that allows for account controlled
sharing is tricky to do without some kind of service. Unless you want to get
all ghetto and build something that works on top of something like Dropbox but
that gets problematic as Dropbox isn't designed to be used that way.

I built my own test program that used a protected-shared Google Sheet as its
data source but at that point you might as well just use Keep!

~~~
dorian-graph
> For now at least it seems Google is putting work into Keep so I hope it
> won't disappear anytime soon.

I think that's said about every Google thing at some point in time.

------
criddell
Oh FFS. I _just_ started using Wunderlist this week.

All I want is a todo list where I can assign tags. So maybe I would do
something like:

    
    
        * buy softener salt #shopping #home
        * fix garage door weatherstripping #home
    

I can have saved searches for #shopping and #home. That way I don't need
folders, I don't need projects. Tags can do it all.

~~~
kossae
I've been a Wunderlist user for a while, now shopping around for a viable
alternative. It's truly amazing how few options there are that match
Wunderlist's feature set. It's also truly amazing how "basic" the features I'm
looking for should are this day and age, yet there are very few solutions. I
don't want a taskwarrior-esque system, although it would meet most/all of my
needs, as I share lists with family memebers who are not tech-savvy in the
least bit. Of course, this screams side project.

~~~
criddell
Wunderlist does far more than I needed it to do. Somebody else recommended
todotxt and that might be what I switch to. It seems mature and solidly in
maintenance mode. I like that a lot.

------
porker
Bugger. After 5 years of on-off trying todo lists, I'd finally got to like
Wunderlist. Now I guess I'm back to Todoist, which I've never felt any
affection for.

------
hexsprite
I think the beauty of Wunderlist came from it's simplicity.

On another note, I think that for most busy people mere to-do lists are passé.
It's too easy for things to fall through the cracks, to create overwhelming
lists where nothing is prioritized.

What you need is an auto-scheduling planner that turns your to-do list into a
schedule in your calendar. And then if you don't finish things, they move
forward in priority order until you get it done. Gives you smart reminders
only when you have free time.

If that sounds interesting to you check out Focuster
[http://focuster.com](http://focuster.com)

We're bootstrapped and having a great time listening to customers and building
a product whose time has come.

------
bonaldi
Oh, this is disappointing. Any app launched as a result of killing a long-
running service now carries the added risk of "when are you going to kill
this, too?".

Won't be touching this, have a lot of history in Wunderlist I'll now need to
figure out how to move elsewhere.

~~~
mpweiher
There's an importer...

------
Tehnix
Goddammit, first Sunrise Calendar and now Wunderlist? :(

I feel like I'll just go back to Reminders again, and try to stick with
standard clients for these things...

~~~
kevingrahl
I really miss Sunrise, have you found a good replacement for it?

~~~
manuelflara
Not OP, but as an iOS alternative I use Fantastical, but lacks several
important features that Sunrise had. Still looking for a real alternative.

~~~
mattferderer
Which features is it lacking? I'm surprised no one has re-made Sunrise. It was
the defacto calendar app until it was bought & killed... I mean migrated into
Outlook.

~~~
manuelflara
For example, automatically importing events I have on Facebook

------
skrebbel
Does anyone here understand the rationale of buying a To-do app company for
$100 million and then killing it?

~~~
coldtea
$100 million for them are like $1K for you. So it's not like they are
particularly frugal (or need to be) with those.

For what they paid, they got a team that knew how to build a To-Do app, what
the challenges are, and how to scale it.

So they bought not having to deal with a dev team that is building a to-do app
for the first time.

They also got some existing users (which will migrate) for free, but I don't
think they care for that.

~~~
skrebbel
Well $1K is a lot of money for me :-)

But ok, I see your point. Thanks!

------
dnr
I've tried a variety of todo apps over the years, but could never really get
into any of them. They all seem overly complicated and heavyweight. Recently I
discovered what I really need are simple lists and hierarchy. That is,
Dynalist or Workflowy.

[https://dynalist.io/](https://dynalist.io/)

[https://workflowy.com/](https://workflowy.com/)

Workflowy came first, Dynalist is very similar, but is more actively developed
and probably has more features at the moment, so I'd recommend that one.

I keep a "short term todo" list as the top item in my "personal" list, and
longer-term todos grouped by category below that. The wonderful part is that I
can add sub-tasks, or just notes, or groupings, with the same mechanism. All
the information is right there and I don't have to think too hard about it.
And I can use the same app for notes and other types of lists.

Both support things like tags and due dates, but aren't in your face about
them. Personally I hardly ever use those features, though it's nice to know
they're there in case I suddenly become more organized. Sharing too.

Obviously, this may not work for everyone, but for engineer types who love
recursive structure, the simple hierarchical list model is pretty awesome.

(Not affiliated with either product, just a happy user.)

------
dannylandau
Really sad! One of the few web to-do applications that I use daily and really
enjoyed.

------
edditoria
So sad and need to find/create an alternative.

For me, Wunderlist is well done in offline access, super fast sync and a
battery-friendly Mac app. I sometimes work in some place that does not allow
internet connection, e.g. warehouse where phone signal is screwed, or some
meeting rooms just block the signal due to their privacy.

In many years I still cannot find an alternative. May be Evernote(?)

------
hedgew
I was never a big fan of Wunderlist, it was too much eye-candy and too few
features for me. But it was the best todo app the whole family could use.
Support for all platforms, simple list sharing, and the ability to set custom
backgrounds and colors..

Not sure what will replace it. Almost certainly not Microsoft To-Do, though.
Seems too opinionated for a todo system and lacks critical features.

------
penpapersw
There's plenty of full-featured Todo list apps, but what's really missing is a
quick & easy todo app that's got just the right amount of features.

Using Reminders and Notes for this feels clunky and awkward, and using a more
full-featured todo app makes it hard to just get right to making a quick &
dirty list.

Plus usually todo apps have weird design choices. Like, having a checkbox
ticked for completed items brings _more_ attention to them than to the
remaining items, even though it's the remaining items that are most important
to the user. Strange and unhelpful UI/UX choice, and it's so standard that
even MS's new To-Do app does this!

So we decided to make an app that fills that niche, Accomplish[1]. We've
barely started marketing it yet, but I have high hopes for this app because it
feels like a very much untapped and overlooked market.

[1]
[http://penandpapersoftware.com/accomplish/](http://penandpapersoftware.com/accomplish/)

------
hysan
I don't mind switching so long as they achieve feature parity. I love
Wunderlist as it's the only todo app that has stuck for me. The one big thing
that I've noticed missing is the lack of native desktop apps. For something
like a todo app, I much prefer standalone apps over a web app. I hope they
release one before shutting Wunderlist.

------
balladeer
So after seeing a comment on this post I googled and found out Taskwarrior[0]
could be a good replacement for Wunderlist (as I am looking for one since
yesterday).

Full of enthusiasm I SSHed into my VPS (Ubuntu 15.04 - haven't upgraded yet)
and ran _sudo apt-get install task_ and bingo! It was there. I could add tasks
and list them in the remote shell, modify them.

Then I went to [https://freecinc.com](https://freecinc.com) and followed their
awesome 1 minute guide and finished the steps except the last one _task sync
init_ which would have made the syncing, to other clients, possible. This is
when I got _Taskwarrior was built without GnuTLS support. Sync is not
available._ Landed on
[https://taskwarrior.org/docs/taskserver/troubleshooting-
sync...](https://taskwarrior.org/docs/taskserver/troubleshooting-sync.html)
and I could figure out I had to install it from source (though it was the
minimum recommended version) and then also install many dependencies for the
sync feature to work from source.

I am ashamed to state that after some more tinkering I still couldn't make it
work and I gave up. This is one reason self hosted services are not picking
up. I know it's just an excuse for lazy and non-adventrous fellows like me (a
developer at that) but I tried and I failed. _Sigh_

Just in case others find the app interesteing: check out
[https://taskwarrior.org/tools/](https://taskwarrior.org/tools/) and you can
always use Dropbox anyway (which may not always work as one may expect it to).

edit: as of now I am trying [https://inthe.am/getting-
started](https://inthe.am/getting-started)

[0] [https://taskwarrior.org](https://taskwarrior.org)

------
0xADADA
> “I felt a great disturbance in the Force, as if millions of voices suddenly
> cried out in terror and were suddenly silenced. I fear something terrible
> has happened.”

Wunderlist refugees flee the Empire of Microsoft for refuge at sites like
[https://todoist.com/](https://todoist.com/)

~~~
kilroy123
Yeah, looks like I'll have no choice. I've been an avid wunderlist user for a
few years now. I never did get into todoist, not like I did with wunderlist.

What a disappointment. I didn't even know they had been bought by MSFT.

------
darkblackcorner
Well that sucks. I was just getting used to using Wunderlist. I guess I'll
have to give dead trees another try...

------
cafebabbe
Okay i've been fucked by several todos apps now, I think i'll switch to emacs
and self-hosting...

~~~
sametmax
The thing is, for something critical, you should not use a software that
doesn't have:

\- an open source self hostable implementation, even if they offer a paid
instance to ease your life.

\- an open format in which you can get your todos entries

\- an offline client that will still work even if the online instance closes

~~~
TeddyDD
That's why I use todo.txt TaskWarrior and org mode are interesting as well. I
have to look into differences between then.

~~~
danieldk
I have been using org-mode the last few months and I really like it. It easy
to get lost in all the possibilities, but it has extremely cool features, for
instance: since org is also a markup language, I can just create my slides
with Markdown-like markup and export it to e.g. LaTeX beamer. But since any
heading can be made a TODO item, I can just mark slides that are not done as
TODO and it will show up on my TODO list.

------
jgaa
Something makes me think about Nokia, and the lessons Microsoft never seems to
learn.

------
martin_a
Seems like users need to have an (Office 365/Outlook) account with Microsoft
to use To-Do. Big turndown, most of my colleagues are using Macs and have no
need for Microsoft (no, not even Office), seems we need to switch (again).

~~~
mdekkers
what do you use instead of MSOffice?

~~~
karlkatzke
Google Apps, Keynote, OpenOffice. Combination thereof.

------
hliyan
Oh dear, oh dear. I use Wunderlist on Mac, and very recently wrote to my
entire team about how I tried so many Todo apps over the years and how
Wunderlist is the only thing that worked out. _Now_ what do I do?

------
0xADADA
My favorite part of Wunderlist was the wood background option, makes a
beautiful desktop wallpaper

I'm really glad i exported it out:

[http://imgur.com/Hjajl](http://imgur.com/Hjajl)

------
joshschreuder
Sad news, Wunderlist was very handy.

Does anyone have a recommendation for a similar app with shared lists? To-Do
doesn't handle this (or a bunch of WL functionality for that matter)

~~~
jhasse
I can recommend [https://ticktick.com](https://ticktick.com)

------
rvanmil
I wonder, does buying users actually work? Doesn't this backfire more often
than not?

I've been a happy Wunderlist Pro customer, but there is no way I'll be
switching to this new To-Do application just because Microsoft decided to
replace one with the other.

It's kind of funny and sad at the same time from my perspective. Microsoft
actually paid someone so in turn they could make me angry and as a result lose
me as a paying customer.

------
damandloi
On the sidenote: The new app from Microsoft does not follow its design
methodology if bright colors and big icons but seems to go for skeuomorphism.

~~~
_pmf_
What would the design people at Microsoft or Apple do all day once they have
defined a guideline? The only thing that guarantees them jobs is changing the
goalposts constantly.

~~~
bostand
Add Google to that list.

They break so many of their own rules i sometimes wonder if that was what made
Duarte leave

------
jamesisaac
Maybe what some people are looking for in a replacement, this is something I
put together:

[https://nachapp.com](https://nachapp.com)

It isn't multi-user, but does introduce features around tying tasks to larger
goals, progress tracking etc. It's also currently just a web app, but at the
moment I'm working on native iOS/Android apps.

------
wowtip
>ZDNet clarified with Microsoft that the app is not just for Office 365 users,
as the original blog post about the launch seemed to imply. Instead, anyone
with a Microsoft account can use To-Do, even if they don’t have an Office 365
plan, the company confirmed

Wonderful. More things that can be lost with a single password.

------
eptcyka
Is Microsoft trying to learn React?

------
devdebug
I just activated my 1 year subscription I got with humblebundle. I really
liked Wunderlist. I hope the new app is improved version of Wunderlist.

Importing all tasks in Todoist was quick but To-Do is trying to import for
last hour and looks like it is going to fail.

------
cygned
I wonder if To-Do will be of the same quality as all the other services you
get with Office 365 (they are awful).

Looking at their other products, I don't think Microsoft is able to create
something as easy to use, reliable and good looking as Wunderlist.

------
dorianm
It was a pretty interesting company:

[http://chadfowler.com](http://chadfowler.com)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wunderlist](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wunderlist)

~~~
djsumdog
Hmm. I didn't realize they were German.

~~~
thrawn0r
They are both American.

~~~
traek
Wunderlist was based in Berlin.

------
minton
We need a list of founders who have sold out to large companies that have
eventually closed the product down. This would be worth consulting to see
who's behind a new app before trying it.

------
ziikutv
Is it just me or all apps now seem to either use..

* Material design

* Apple-like design

* Dropbox-like design

Even when I goto Dribble, its the same thing, different colors.

And the worse thign is, even when I am designing something. I conform to that
norm!

~~~
amyjess
IMO, when you're designing for a platform, it's distasteful to use anything
other than that platform's UX.

Ideally, all Android apps should use Material Design, and all iOS apps should
look like they were made by Apple (does Apple have a name for their design?).

~~~
ziikutv
That makes sense but I was talking about general branding and even what the
website looks like on desktop.

It's one thing about keeping a consistent UX vs following what, due to its
nature, becomes a "standard" UI

------
RobSim
I'll throw my 2 cents in here for 2Do, which is basically a power user todo
app with multiple sync options including iCloud, Dropbox, etc. Give it a shot!

------
welanes
For those looking for a good alternative to Wunderlist, you've got Lanes -
[https://lanes.io](https://lanes.io).

------
AngeloAnolin
Lots of To-Do apps paraded here.

I'd plug this in. Very well made [0].

[0] [https://teuxdeux.com/](https://teuxdeux.com/)

------
johnchristopher
I tried it for a few minutes and it seems the UI to change themes is broken.

Oh, well. I'll keep using Google 's reminders.

------
theseanstewart
I don't understand why they would announce To-Do without a sharing feature.
It's something that all basic todo apps can handle.

------
AJRF
I've used ToDo on web and iOS and it has horrific problems syncing data.
Inexcusable really.

------
mcintyre1994
I wonder why they didn't just rebrand Wunderlist like they did Accompli (into
mobile Outlook).

~~~
blahblah12
It's pretty much a replica of the original app. It's being developed by the
same team that made Wunderlist as in Chad Fowler and company (he has a larger
portfolio now). Most of these comments are probably unnecessary. The original
team still works at MSFT The app is simply a rebrand that's trying to add
additional features over time.

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/fowlerchad/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/fowlerchad/)

~~~
mcintyre1994
I know it's the same team and I'm sure it'll reach parity/inherit their
existing roadmap, but with Accompli they literally just rebranded it Outlook
and released as is - complete with support for gmail etc. remaining. I'm just
curious why they didn't do the same here, I'm sure there's a good reason and
it'd be interesting to hear it.

~~~
thrawn0r
Wunderlist had an own backend infrastructure where accompli just managed your
mailbox based in gmail, exchange, yahoo etc via a standardized protocol
(imap). This app uses the Exchange Online backend (hence you see Outlook tasks
showing up in To-Do) so it is a re-write, not re-brand

------
taksintikk
Wish Evernote added a to-do feature.

Hate jumping to multiple apps for such a basic need.

------
ForFreedom
I hope To-Do, To-Does better than Wunderlist

------
joe563323
Never heard of Wunderlist and sure will not remember To-Do for long.

------
jxi
Fuck, I use Wunderlist and love it. Guess I'm moving away from anything
Microsoft buys from now on.

